# Edit button moved



## Makai Guy (Aug 1, 2007)

The edit button one can click to edit one's own posts has been moved.  It will now be shown in the lower LEFT corner of the post.  This is to physically separate it from the Quote button, which remains on the RIGHT. 

This change is a result of occasional errors when Edit was mistakenly clicked instead of Quote and the error not discovered before the original post had been irretrievably altered.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay.  Has the edit button been moved again?  I can't find it anywhere on the left side.   


Oops..  I just noticed the edit button now.   However, it's not there in my other post.  Does the edit button disappear after a certain amount of days because I don't see the edit button in my other post.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 13, 2007)

It's there - for your own posts made within the past 48 hours. Beyond that period, you can't edit a post you have made.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, Dave.  That explains why I couldn't find the edit button in my other post.


----------



## theo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Nice work...*



Dave M said:


> It's there - for your own posts made within the past 48 hours. Beyond that period, you can't edit a post you have made.



I applaud and thank whoever is responsible for this particular development.
It should help considerably to prevent "revising history"........


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 17, 2007)

I never had a problem with hitting the wrong button until they moved the edit. Now I hit quote instead every time. This is compounded by the fact that all the other bboards I use have the edit button right there on the right where the TUG button used to be.

I didn't even know you could edit another person's post.

Maybe I'll learn eventually.

Sheila


----------



## Dave M (Aug 17, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> I didn't even know you could edit another person's post.


You can't. But moderators and administrators, who can, have sometimes unknowingly clicked on the wrong button and inadvertently deleted text of other's posts when they thought they were responding to those posts.


----------

